# Best II resort on Big Island?



## Ken555 (Jun 6, 2015)

Haven't been to the Big Island and looking to trade there via II to explore for a first trip. Which resort would be most similar to Starwood/Marriott quality and reasonably available via II via request (instant exchange not needed, and I'm in no rush)? I'll be trading a SDO 1-bed and would want at least a 1-bed with full kitchen in exchange. Air conditioning is required (though it seems at least one resort on this island charges for aircon electricity, which I suppose is okay though abnormal and a questionable decision of that HOA, IMO, since it doesn't equal other resorts and their policies).

Travel time is flexible. Beach front and view is nice but not required. I currently see a few available resorts at different times (including thru end of 2016, which works for me) but it seems they aren't quite as nice as Starwood/Marriott though I've read at least one is undergoing some renovation. 

I don't really care about granite counters and the like. I'm more concerned about comfortable, somewhat modern furniture (from the 21st century) and accessories (ie reliable and speedy Internet), comfortable bed, above par service and housekeeping, good restaurant on property, limited history of disruptive maintenance issues (ie. water/power outages), good pool(s), etc. 

In checking various rental sites online it seems some of the II available resorts are also available for seemingly low nightly fees. I've seen some at ~$125/night for a full 1-bed unit. If that's the going rate for the better resorts (hopefully not) then it may be best for me to just consider renting (perhaps less than a full week) and use my deposited week for a different exchange. My cost with $174 exchange fee (which I believe is the correct amount...I know it's just $139 for II currently for SVN to SVN) is ~$745 for a week.

TIA!


----------



## Luanne (Jun 6, 2015)

Which timeshares are available on the Big Island through II?  I only have RCI so I don't know.

I would think the Hilton brand timeshares (Kingsland, Kohala Suites, Bayclub) would be the closest to "Starwood/Marriott" quality.  I also think that you can book the Sheraton Kona Resort & Spa at Keauhou.  At least I know my sister booked it for her son's honeymoon using Starwood points.

At the resorts we've stayed at on the Big Island (again trading through RCI) there haven't been any with outstanding housekeeping (again don't know what that means to you, does it mean daily? mid-week?)  And no restaurants on site, except for Kona Coast.  The Hilton timeshares might have some of these amenities, but the dining is going to be at best just okay.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 6, 2015)

There isn't much in II for the Big Island, because there are no Starwoods or Marriotts.  I don't think any of the II resorts are going to be up to par.

The top rated II resort in the TUG Ratings and Reviews is the Worlmark Kona, which (IMNSHO) looks like Motel 6:  http://www.tug2.com/ResortOverview.aspx?WorldMark Kona&ID=12412

The Sheraton Hotel recently got a bad review here.

If you are looking for something up to Starwood standards, then you may want to rent at Kings' Land.


----------



## klpca (Jun 6, 2015)

Interval had some reasonably priced getaways in Waikoloa which is at least a comparable location to the Hilton properties. I haven't seen the units, but I recall the tripadvisor reviews being ok. It was an Aston property as I recall. As far as exchange inventory it will probably be the Kona Coast Resort which seems ok but definitely not Marriott/Starwood quality, or Paniolo Greens. Both aren't ideally located in my opinion. KCR is pretty far south on Alii Dr, and Paniolo is too far inland. 

Another thought would be to deposit one of your SDO's with RCI and set up an ogs for one of the Hilton properties. Or use SFX to do the same.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 6, 2015)

klpca said:


> Interval had some reasonably priced getaways in Waikoloa which is at least a comparable location to the Hilton properties. I haven't seen the units, but I recall the tripadvisor reviews being ok. It was an Aston property as I recall. As far as exchange inventory it will probably be the Kona Coast Resort which seems ok but definitely not Marriott/Starwood quality, or Paniolo Greens. Both aren't ideally located in my opinion. KCR is pretty far south on Alii Dr, and Paniolo is too far inland.
> 
> Another thought would be to deposit one of your SDO's with RCI and set up an ogs for one of the Hilton properties. Or use SFX to do the same.



Is the Kona Coast Resort in II?  I like it very, much except it not on the beach, but neither are most other timeshares on the BI.  [Sorry - I was thinking of the Kona Hawaiian Village.]


----------



## Ken555 (Jun 6, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> Is the Kona Coast Resort in II?  I like it very, much except it not on the beach, but neither are most other timeshares on the BI.



Yes. That's the resort I saw that charges a per day fee for a/c electricity. I think the first phase is more available via II than the second phase, fwiw. Would you recommend it? It's also available for ~$125/night (in a 1-bed).


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 6, 2015)

Ken555 said:


> Yes. That's the resort I saw that charges a per day fee for a/c electricity. I think the first phase is more available via II than the second phase, fwiw. Would you recommend it? It's also available for ~$125/night (in a 1-bed).



We liked it a lot - but missed being on the ocean.  However, this is typical of the resorts on the BI.  Good location for Kona Town - walking distance to restaurants and stores.


----------



## Luanne (Jun 6, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> We liked it a lot - but missed being on the ocean.  However, this is typical of the resorts on the BI.  Good location for Kona Town - walking distance to restaurants and stores.



You must be a better walker than I am.  I found Kona Coast to be too far south of Kona town to walk.  It is close to the Keauhou Shopping Center though.

We found Kona Hawaiian Village to be better for walking into town.

Just for grins I used Google Maps to chart the walking distance, and time, from Kona Coast to Huggo's restaurant, which is kind of mid-town.  It's 5 miles, about 1 1/2 hours walk.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 6, 2015)

Luanne said:


> You must be a better walker than I am.  I found Kona Coast to be too far south of Kona town to walk.  It is close to the Keauhou Shopping Center though.
> 
> We found Kona Hawaiian Village to be better for walking into town.



I think I'm mixing up the two resorts - sorry - we stayed at Kona Hawaiian Village.

We exchanged into that Kona Coast Resort once, but DH's *boss cancelled our vacation 10 days out.  However, from the research I did, I think we would have like it.

On a happier note the guy who cancelled our trip got demoted to sales, and my DH got his job!


----------



## Luanne (Jun 6, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> I think I'm mixing up the two resorts - sorry - I'm thinking of the Kona Hawaiian Village.



Whew!  

Kona Coast does have a restaurant of sorts on-site, or at least used to.  They also did charge extra for a/c.  We liked it and wouldn't be opposed to staying there again.

We also like Kona Hawaiian Village.

We're going to be staying at Kohala Suites next April.  Will be interesting to compare.

We're not Marriott/Starwood owners so maybe our expectations are less.


----------



## Luanne (Jun 6, 2015)

Denise, yay for your husband!


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 6, 2015)

Luanne said:


> Denise, yay for your husband!



Thank you - yes, it was a big surprise - unbeknownst to his Co. he was getting ready to retire, and got a big promotion instead.


----------



## LAX Mom (Jun 6, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> On a happier note the guy who cancelled our trip got demoted to sales, and my DH got his job!



That made me smile!! Glad it worked out in his favor. I remember when you had to cancel that trip. Justice prevailed in the end!!


----------



## klpca (Jun 6, 2015)

FWIW, my SIL will only stay at the Kona Coast. She loves the resort. I have seen the inside of the unit. It is fine but nothing fancy. The last time that I was there I thought that the kitchen was in need of an update. They have a little restaurant onsite which is convenient. There are also playgrounds if you are traveling with kids (my SIL has two and she likes the kid friendliness of the place). We were staying at the Kona Hawaiian Village at the same time. I liked a lot. It had a very Hawaiian feel. I also  prefer a resort that is walking distance from restaurants etc. That trade was via SFX.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 6, 2015)

I got my trade from Hawaii Timeshare Exchange.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Jun 6, 2015)

In April I stayed at Kona coast 2.  We liked it.  Very comfortable.  I enchanged in to a 1 br and then ePlussed to a 2 BR.  I wrote a tug review on it.  We would happily stay there again, although it isn't quite Marriott quality.


----------



## PDXGolfer (Jun 7, 2015)

I haven't used, so am not familiar with, II.  But, if you're looking for Starwood/Marriott quality, I completely agree with Denise that Kings' Land fits the bill (particularly, the Phase I buildings).


----------



## pacman (Jun 7, 2015)

We've been to the BI quite a few times. We really prefer the Waikoloa area vs. Kona. Kona is too busy and the beaches up around Waikoloa are much nicer. We've stayed at the Hilton properties a few times, and they are nice, but you won't be able to exchange into those through II.  I would suggest looking on VRBO for a rental. We've done that a couple times and it has worked out nicely.  If you are willing to pay a little more, Mauna Lani is a really nice area, and lots available through VRBO (at a Marriott or Westin quality level).


----------



## Luanne (Jun 7, 2015)

pacman said:


> We've been to the BI quite a few times. We really prefer the Waikoloa area vs. Kona. Kona is too busy and the beaches up around Waikoloa are much nicer.



We like both areas just about equally, for different reasons.

Kona is a kind of funky little town.  More restaurants than the Waikoloa area, at least restaurants that aren't part of a hotel.  More to do just walking around.

Waikoloa we like for the resort feel.  And yes, the beaches up that way are "better", unless you want to snorkel, then the beaches in Kona, and south, are "better".


----------



## Ken555 (Jun 7, 2015)

Thanks for all the suggestions! I don't have my SDO units in RCI, so need to consider other options. 


Sent from my iPad


----------



## LisaH (Jun 7, 2015)

Luanne said:


> Waikoloa we like for the resort feel.  And yes, the beaches up that way are "better", _unless you want to snorkel, then the beaches in Kona, and south, are "better"_.



That's what we thought, until a friend of ours told us a few nice spots to snorkel along the Kohala Coast. Now, we spend most of the week staying up north, and only go to the Two-Steps (Honaunau) once. Kahaluu (close to Kona Coast) is nice, but it just can't compare to the other nicer snorkeling places


----------



## BoBird1314 (Nov 4, 2015)

The three Shell Vacation Club resorts on the Big Island -- Mauna Loa Village, Kona Coast I & II, and Paniolo Greens -- are all Interval International traded resorts. We own at Paniolo Greens and have enjoyed our three stays there. More of a family, quiet place that is nice, but not really upscale. You do have to drive to do anything, but it is relatively close to the nicest beaches on the Big Island. Being 1,000 feet up the volcano in Waikaloa Village, the trade winds blow more there than in Kona. We have stayed in the Wyndham portion of Mauna Loa Village and at that time, before Wyndham acquired SVC, the SVC portion of Mauna Loa Village was nicer than the Wyndham portion (as reflected in the ratings). The two bedroom units are big, spacious units. Only visited Kona Coast. Nice looking place, but the people we talked to that had stayed in both liked Mauna Loa better.


----------



## dsmrp (Nov 5, 2015)

LisaH said:


> That's what we thought, until a friend of ours told us a few nice spots to snorkel along the Kohala Coast. Now, we spend most of the week staying up north, and only go to the Two-Steps (Honaunau) once. Kahaluu (close to Kona Coast) is nice, but it just can't compare to the other nicer snorkeling places



Where are the snorkeling spots up north on Kohala Coast?
The snorkeling up by the Mauna Lani resort is pretty good, but not that accessible unless you're a hotels guest; 
Mauna Lani area in general is very nice too, very upscale.
I read/heard about locals liking the Kekaha Kai state park (??)  north of the airport.  I'll need to check it out next time I'm there, oh so long from now 

Thx!


----------



## SmithOp (Nov 5, 2015)

dsmrp said:


> Where are the snorkeling spots up north on Kohala Coast?
> The snorkeling up by the Mauna Lani resort is pretty good, but not that accessible unless you're a hotels guest;
> Mauna Lani area in general is very nice too, very upscale.
> I read/heard about locals liking the Kekaha Kai state park (??)  north of the airport.  I'll need to check it out next time I'm there, oh so long from now
> ...




Kikua Point is the best I've found, its in a small protected lagoon with lots of schooling fish.  Enter on the right side and circle counter clockwise in the lagoon behind the large lava rock.  There are usually several honu sunning in the tidepools on the far right on the bay side. Non snorkelers can wade around in that area with aqua shoes and see lots of fish too.

Arrive early to get one of the guest passes to the beach, its the south entrance to 4 seasons Hualalai, mile marker 87.  The north entrance guest access is a longer walk to the beach and the snorkeling isnt as good in the bay, although I have been in there with several honu.


Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rjbeach2003 (Nov 10, 2015)

*II exchange*

We have stayed at the Kona Coast II and Holua at Mauna Loa.  both as Shell owners.  While I would rather stay in a condo on the Kohala Coast, Mauna Lani specifically, we found the above two SVC nice.  We think the Kona Coast is nice, but also wish it was on a swimmable beach.  Alas that isn't happening on the BI.  

It is an easy 20-25 minute drive to snorkel in Honaunau Bay.  Also with planning drive up to Mauna Lani, Makaiwa Bay.  It's true you need a pass key to park there, but what we do when not staying there is drive to the gate, drop everyone, with chairs, snorkels, food, drink etc off, then drive to a park, just at the north end of the resort.  Walk back along the shore.  Very pleasant.


----------



## jacknsara (Nov 10, 2015)

dsmrp said:


> Where are the snorkeling spots up north on Kohala Coast?
> The snorkeling up by the Mauna Lani resort is pretty good, but not that accessible unless you're a hotels guest;
> Mauna Lani area in general is very nice too, very upscale.
> I read/heard about locals liking the Kekaha Kai state park (??)  north of the airport.  I'll need to check it out next time I'm there, oh so long from now
> ...



Aloha,
There are a few we found, but it would take me a while to sort out which was which; I take a few surface photos in the midst of underwater photos but I find my memory is not working well today.  As an interim Wai'ale Beach Park (aka beach 69) has facilities and nice snorkeling
https://www.google.com/maps/place/B...8713a501097f:0x7b9e39d37fd54d83!6m1!1e1?hl=en
Jack


----------



## dsmrp (Nov 14, 2015)

Mahalo to all for the snorkeling spot suggestions!  We;ll try to do as many as we can the next time we're there


----------



## ronandjoan (Dec 2, 2015)

Very interesting to see how people like different resorts.  We also have our favorites and actually refuse to stay at some again, not that they were so bad, but the ones we like are so good.  To us.   The SFX agent actually implied that I  was “so picky”  - well, ….(see our BLOG for our experiences) —why not???
 But none of the resorts we like seem to meet the OP’s requirements of PURE LUXURY – most are rather laid back….Yes, better look at the Hilton’s King’s Land.  
    Some new friends are staying at the Fairmont Orchid resort- their vacation package for a week is  $7,000 per week -  they’re happy but are looking for something cheaper next year – they had never heard of timesharing…. - guess if that’s what you want!  Not us.  We’re happy with the Wyndhams -  but things are NOT absolutely perfect -   and the OP would  not like our very favorite….
     Vrbo rentals might work to find a luxury resort more easily if the Hiltons are not available- 

[We have visited the Big Island six times since 2007 (we have come to timesharing late) , staying a total of 26 weeks, all in timeshares .  Although we have also visited O`ahu and Kaua`i, we find we like the Big Island the best.]


----------



## n777lt (Dec 3, 2015)

About 30 miles south of the Kona airport there's a Heiau (begins with P, don't have time to look it up) and there's snorkeling from the lava rocks and coral next to it that looked awesome!  You could see hoards of bright yellow tangs and angelfish just standing on shore, and there are also turtles farther out, I read. Three caveats - there's no beach, no changing areas (just Porta Potties) and the surf can get rough. We were dressed for travel home when we found it, but it's on our list for our next trip.


----------

